

Wired: Putting a Writer and Readers to a Test - sethbannon
http://nytimes.com/2013/11/30/books/arnon-grunberg-is-writing-while-connected-to-electrodes.html

======
drjacobs
Link without a paywall?

~~~
malandrew
Incognito mode.

